# Pics of my new Flowerhorn!!!



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

This is Kubla Khan. See the heart shaped spot on his temple.


I think he is a male. I just got him yesterday. He is about 5". He has lost some color, his chest had much brighter red. He is already eating. Hey Gage tell me what you think.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hows it goin lil mama?

right now, i have to be completely honest with you, he has not much for kok, his body color will most likely get more intense so i wont comment on it, but i do really like the golden body color behind the purple, doesnt really have pearls, but Red Dragons (i think this is what yours is) dont generally have pearls, especially the old school RD's, which are one of my favorites, i hate doing this cuz i dont wanna hurt peoples feelings, so please understand that im doing this for you to learn, not to be an @$$hole , and i expect people to do the same for my own fish  i hope you havent taken offense to anything i have said, and if u have i apologize sincerely.

but everything i just said may be fixable! if he was just put in the tank, he does appear that his kok may pop out a bit, color will intensify as he grows, just dunno how much, you say he was brighter red, so that will come back, and in your care probably more then at the LFS. update us every week so we can see his/her progress, it is a flowerhorn after all, anything can happen, and at 5" it is still very young, so be patient.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't take offence to any thing you say....I value what you say. You think he is a Red Dragon. That is one thing I was wondering about. I didn't think I was buying a high quality FH as I didn't pay that much for him. Do you think he could be a she? I just so happy to get one more fish that was on my wish list! Thanks for your honest opinion. What would you suggest I feed him and where to get it? Thanks again


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

as far as feeding, feed him a varied diet, NLS and Omega One are a couple of my favorites personally, also i feed chingmix to my flowerhorns, works great to intensify colors, and im about 98% sure there is no hormones, but the chingmix distributor is getting it tested to say for sure.

your FH could very well be a female, really is hard to say, is its vent out? if it is post a pic and i may be able to tell you, but the only real accurate way is to see if it lays eggs.

if you need anything else lemme know


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I already feed Omega One super color and super veggie foods. The NLS and the Chingmix are not sold around here. Or at least I haven't been able to find them. Where would I get them? Sorry for not knowing but is there a particular type of NLS or Chingmix I should get over others? I think he or she has some more potential for color as he had nice red color on his chest, and some in his tail and dorsal fin when I bought him. He also had more yellow on his body and tail area. He is eating well for me already. He hangs out at the end of the tank and watches me when I'm on the PC. I think he likes me! He seems to be very mellow.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Some times you can see his or her vent better than other times. I know it sounds stupid but sometimes you can't see it at all and other times you can kind of see it. I will try to get better pics.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Your fish is awesome Lil Mama!! 

Your fish looks alot like mine. I wonder if they came from the same breeder here in Florida? Can't wait to see what these guys look like as adults!!!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Yup, very nice!
These guys are on my 'must-haves' list too. 

BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Heylady and BV. I am a proud lil mama. :lol: I knew I had to have one from the first time I saw one. I think I really need a Texas. Yeah I'm sure I really need a Texas. My poor husband 8)


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey, Chingmix is a specialty food that can only be ordered through people for shipping, you wont find it in a store. im surprised you cant find NLS though, there are quite a few online places to get it though.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I live in a very small town. We don't have much here. I have looked on line and found a place in Arlington VA to get the Chingmix. I was looking to order the Headbooster SP80 or the Maxima SP80 or some of both. Is this what you use?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

yes, that is what i use, both have the same ingredients, just im different order as far as amount of each ingredient per pellet. i got both.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Pretty fish, flowerhorns are a blast to watch.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks gage I will order some ASAP. Thanks Nathan43 I am looking forward to having one and doing the best I can to bring out his color, size and kok. Gage how big of a pellet is this Chingmix? Does it all come one size?


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

Wow! great looking fish!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks trimac. I'm going to get him some chingmix then I"ll take some more pics. I hope this will improve his color and hump.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i think chingmix all comes in the same size pellet, very small pelletsas long as your flowerhorn is 3" or more it shouldnt have any problems with it, they are the size of omega ones small pellets.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

just measured them, they are *3mm pellets*


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

These low quality FH are all over now! The LFS, that never has stuff like this, has 2 FH now. They only wanted $5.99 each for them. I thought about getting them both to see if one would pair up with Kubla but I was afraid to push the new fish thing with my husband. I'll be getting Kubla his own tank soon then he will NEED tank mates.My husband just needs to keep playing think tanks LOL.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL... but ya, low grade flowerhorns are everywhere, theyve flooded the market now, the goal of the flowerhorn keepers is to more or less drown out the low grades. i guess im happy being only 15, i dont have to deal with a wife threatening to leave me because of my fish, my parents cant leave me mwahahahahaha. LOL


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

My husband would never leave me. OMG who would do his laundry? :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Lil mama: you have any update on this fish?

P


----------

